

Don’t Get Bored at Demo Day - acav
http://www.thedailymuse.com/entrepreneurship/onstartups/dont-get-bored-at-demo-day-2/

======
prayag
These people are in for a surprise. This time every start-up has hard figures
on their graphs. It doesn't make them any less impressive.

~~~
tarr11
Hard figures make them look more honest, which is nice. Then you can actually
trust them when one or two of the figures actually are impressive.

------
alxbrun
"What hasn’t? Graphs without labels on the Y axis." +1

~~~
snprbob86
Our pitch deck had a timeline slide where there was a horizontal line
annotated with months. I jokingly suggested to our CEO/Designer that it should
go up and to the right. He chuckled and asked "What should be on the Y axis?"
We decided on "Awesomeness" with a scale from High to Higher. Got some good
good laughs out of investors.

------
inokon
Looking over my YC! application I think I got 5 of these squares but
thankfully, no bingo. ;) Still time to edit before submission. :)

------
smoyer
I thought all YC start-ups were required to report on week-on-week growth!

------
minimaxir
You forgot to allow themuse.com as an acceptable word in PowerPoint's spell
check.

~~~
KMinshew
Ha! Ok, fixing now - thanks :)

------
tyang
Hilarious.

